# Helpful Bible Verses



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I was wondering what are some bible passages or verses that you go to in times like these and help you feel better and stronger?

For me its Psalm 91, 25 and 23. 

I guess I am asking because I am seeking for comfort. 

Thanks in advance! 

:butterfly:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Those are good verses.

A very dear friend gave me a daily devotional book last year. It is full of very uplifting verses. This book has really helped me get through a very tough year. The book is "Streams in the Desert" by L. B. Cowman. I think you'll enjoy it on a daily basis. I know I begin each day with it!


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

827Aug said:


> Those are good verses.
> 
> A very dear friend gave me a daily devotional book last year. It is full of very uplifting verses. This book has really helped me get through a very tough year. The book is "Streams in the Desert" by L. B. Cowman. I think you'll enjoy it on a daily basis. I know I begin each day with it!


Thanks I just order it on amazon =)


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

let me know how that works out. My mother is 86 and has been going though some very rough trials recently. I gave her a copy of the book; she says it really helps.


----------



## InAPickle (Jun 4, 2010)

Philippians 4:13

I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

InAPickle said:


> Philippians 4:13
> 
> I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.


Thank you I needed to hear that today.


----------



## InAPickle (Jun 4, 2010)

You're so welcome. Same here - it always helps me and there's really no situation to which it doesn't apply! 

Hope things are getting brighter and brighter for you.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

*Isaiah 41:10*
_So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand. _(NIV)

*Philippians 4:6-7 *
_Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. _(NIV)

Please note that even when we are suffering, when we pray we should thank God for our blessings, and thank Him that He loves us enough to discipline us. 

*Romans 8:28*
_And we know that *all things* work together for good to those who love God, to those who are the called according to His purpose._ ( NKJV)

Please note: this is note a suggestion or saying "well you know...very, very often it turns out okay..." Nope. ALL THINGS work for good...*ALL*. 


*****************

For those whose spouse is having an affair:

*2 Timothy 1:7* 
_For God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of *power* and of *love *and of [U*]a sound mind*[/U]._ (NKJV)

Please note that this is also not a suggestion but a *promise*. We may feel afraid but God has given us a spirit of POWER to do the right thing when it's hard, of LOVE when choosing to act in a loving way to your spouse is just impossible, and of A SOUND MIND so that when your spouse says those disloyally dizzy things, you can think calmly and clearly.


----------

